# Pork Butt...fat up or down??



## austinsmoke

I am thinking up, but I understand the fat down for heat spikes...opinions??


----------



## s2k9k

No fat, it isn't good for you!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...mmed-butt-wet-dry-smoke-chamber-q-view-method


----------



## dewetha

No fat vote here as well. Having done it both ways and there is no need for fat IMHO

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## so ms smoker

I would say trim most of the  fat and then cook as you would a trimmed brisket, it can only get better!

Mike


----------



## jrod62

austinsmoke said:


> I am thinking up, but I understand the fat down for heat spikes...opinions??


What kind of smoker and what temp are you going to smoke at ?


----------



## terry colwell

I trim the fat and then put it on a rack above the butt and let it baste it while it cooks. I really like this method, keeps it moist for most of the cook but it doesnt stop the bark from forming.


----------



## austinsmoke

Jrod - It was a CG Smoking Pro, SFB. I cooked at 230, fat down, until 175, then flip over,foiling juice, foil  then back on until 205...came out perfect


----------



## smokeasaurus

Yup, cut the fat cap off. There is enough fat through the butt where it is not needed. Gives you more surface for your rubs. Same as for a brisket. The last one I did, I trimmed as much fat off as I could and it came out as moist and tender as ones that I have not trimmed at all...in fact, the brisket had better flavor because of having rub on both sides and both sides getting smoke!!


----------



## jarjarchef

Trim the fat off. More surface for smoke penetration and bark to form......


----------



## jirodriguez

Fat off!

Pork butts already got a lot of fat running through them, so you are not going to loose any juiciness by removing the extra fat. Also by taking the fat cap off you allow the rub to contact the meat, and since you pick out most of the fat when you pull the pork you would just end up tossing all that flavored bark away if it was on the fat cap.


----------



## oklahomaredbbq

If the Pork Butt has enough marbleing then cut the cap off and smoke it.  I have had some lean Butts that Ill keep most of the cap on to give that flavor that only fat can give.


----------



## hartford nick

fat cap off


----------



## junior281

Is it same for a pork picnic??? Trim off the hide??


----------



## sqwib

junior281 said:


> Is it same for a pork picnic??? Trim off the hide??


I do, plus the fat and skin can be used for other things.













20110722094.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Nov 14, 2014


















20130517020.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Nov 14, 2014


















20130603042.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Nov 14, 2014


















20140622003.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Nov 14, 2014


----------



## beefy bill

I trim off fat and/or hide. More room for smoke and bark..


----------



## jarjarchef

I will leave a bit of fat on mine, but trim and save the big chunks for sausage making. I will save the hide for making cracklin.


----------



## sqwib

Just wanted to point out that underneath the fat cap is a thin layer of meat then under that is a false cap, I remove the false cap as well.


----------



## junior281

jarjarchef said:


> I will leave a bit of fat on mine, but trim and save the big chunks for sausage making. I will save the hide for making cracklin.[/quote
> how u make the cracklin


----------



## squirrel

Wow. I guess I'm the only one in the "keep the fat" camp. I don't trim mainly because the ones I buy seem trim enough. I do score what fat cap is left and I start the smoke with fat cap down to render most of it, then flip it for fat cap up to allow the meat to baste in the fat. I feel the fat is a crucial part in keeping the meat moist and tender. It hasn't failed me so far. It's not like you would eat all that fat that's left in the pan for goodness sakes. Maybe it's just the chef talking, but fat can be a good thing if you do it right.


----------



## jarjarchef

[/quote
how u make the cracklin[/quote]

This is how I do mine. I now have a dehydrator for the drying stage. I will store them in the freezer until needed.



Squirrel said:


> Wow. I guess I'm the only one in the "keep the fat" camp. I don't trim mainly because the ones I buy seem trim enough. I do score what fat cap is left and I start the smoke with fat cap down to render most of it, then flip it for fat cap up to allow the meat to baste in the fat. I feel the fat is a crucial part in keeping the meat moist and tender. It hasn't failed me so far. It's not like you would eat all that fat that's left in the pan for goodness sakes. Maybe it's just the chef talking, but fat can be a good thing if you do it right.



You brought up a very good point. It really depends on how your butcher or vendor breaks down the butts or picnics.  I just got a 2 pack of butts and was prepared to trim a little. When I opened the pack it was trimmed too much for me. So no trimming was needed. I have gotten some that had almost 11/2" far cap. For me that is too much. I will leave 1/4" -1/2" cap on mine if I can. Competition trimming is diffrent.


----------



## ricemania

Squirrel said:


> Wow. I guess I'm the only one in the "keep the fat" camp. I don't trim mainly because the ones I buy seem trim enough. I do score what fat cap is left and I start the smoke with fat cap down to render most of it, then flip it for fat cap up to allow the meat to baste in the fat. I feel the fat is a crucial part in keeping the meat moist and tender. It hasn't failed me so far. It's not like you would eat all that fat that's left in the pan for goodness sakes. Maybe it's just the chef talking, but fat can be a good thing if you do it right.


I agree with keeping the fat and skin on especially when wet curing a ham.I do peel the skin and fat down to the bottom of the leg and leave it attached in a 5 gallon bucket. The fat and skin just slow the curing process down.Yet when its done curing I just roll the skin and fat back to where it was and get the culinary string out and tighten it all back up for smoking.it protects it from drying out on the exterior and bastes it in the fat..Then it  easily comes right off. Then I have minor trimming before cooking it in the oven with spice rub and real maple syrup glaze..comes out perfect..


----------



## tzem143

I trim fat but not all. The remainder I score. I smoke fat up and after 160 internal I wrap in pan. The fun part is trying diffrent ways and seeing what works for you.


----------



## kennyp1114

smokeasaurus said:


> Yup, cut the fat cap off. There is enough fat through the butt where it is not needed. Gives you more surface for your rubs. Same as for a brisket. The last one I did, I trimmed as much fat off as I could and it came out as moist and tender as ones that I have not trimmed at all...in fact, the brisket had better flavor because of having rub on both sides and both sides getting smoke!!


I smoked mine with fat up, but when it was done it stuck to the grate bad. Think i'll go fat down now unless i put it in alum. pan which i really don't want to do.


----------



## smokin-q

I cut the fat cap off for the first time on my last butt smoke. It was just as moist and tender as with fat cap on plus I ended up with around 20% more bark!


----------



## kennyp1114

Smokin-Q said:


> I cut the fat cap off for the first time on my last butt smoke. It was just as moist and tender as with fat cap on plus I ended up with around 20% more bark!


Yeah i've read  lot about people doing that. I smoked mine to 205 internal and the outside was black. It was still aesome, but looked like a meteorite.


----------



## mike mccormack

Everyone has their own method/recipes and it's all good...thanks for sharing. Here's my take on this topic over the years...I now always smoke my pork shoulders/butts *Fat-Cap Down. *If the fat cap is up...all the fat melts into the pork and cools it's internal temp; if the cap is too thick...it can stall the cook for hours. The fat protects the pork from direct heat and roasts better I think...also the butt slides off the rack easier with cap down - to be honest...I've tried both ways...I can't tell the difference. I also stopped using/injecting wet marinades or juice as it steams the meat and changes the texture imho. So I now place the butts on a cookie sheet, dust it with kosher salt (dry marinade even layer across top) and store in fridge for 4 hours-overnight *uncovered*. Next day...rub it down with small dabs of any kind of mustard and then use a good pork dry rub, store it in the fridge again overnight 4hours-*uncovered*. Pull an hour before ready to cook and smoke at 225F until inner temp hits 200F. I've wrapped butts in heavy foil and placed in coolers filled with towels...kept them at safe temperature for 2-3 hours.


----------

